# My sim tray seems stuck [Case closed]



## theFOoL (Sep 20, 2022)

I have the Samsung A53 5G and I put my micro SD card in. It detect it but I want to remove it. I used a paper clip to alatch the tray but when I try to pull it, it just doesn't come out


----------



## Regeneration (Sep 20, 2022)

Paper clip is too big for that hole. Use a smaller pin.

If the tray is damaged, you can buy one separately.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 20, 2022)

no it fits. I found my removal but still...


----------



## cvaldes (Sep 20, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Paper clip is too big for that hole. Use a smaller pin.



It depends on the SIM tray and paper clip. Here in the USA, paper clips come in different sizes. Hopefully OP had the sense to use an appropriate sized object or to try several. At least for my iPhones and iPads, the standard 1.25" paper clip works fine.

This is the same paperclip size that has worked for decades to eject optical drive trays, floppy disks, press recessed reset buttons, etc.



> If the tray is damaged, you can buy one separately.



Well, OP has to get the old one out of the handset first, yes?

OP should try orienting the phone in different positions while trying to eject the SIM tray.

If it doesn't work, OP would be better off taking the handset to a cellphone store. They have more experience with such matters.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 20, 2022)

Ugh, last time this happened to me I ended up beating the tray into submission - banged it in the table with the tool down. I can't say I recommend the method unless you are getting a new phone.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 20, 2022)

See. I thought just be easy with my nail and pull out but no it's stuck


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 20, 2022)

Ok, if it is released, you should be able to pry it out. Gripping it lightly with a pair of pliers (small, non-needlenose pair recommended) and giving a bit of a tug should bring it loose. 

The phone I had the issue with didn't want to go even that far.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 20, 2022)

Yea I tried and scratched up the paint ha. I just buy a new one


----------



## Regeneration (Sep 20, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> See. I thought just be easy with my nail and pull out but no it's stuck
> 
> View attachment 262344



Just pull it out with force or place a flat screwdriver beneath.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 20, 2022)

Regeneration said:


> Just pull it out with force or place a flat screwdriver beneath.


Are you insane? That'll break the clip tray


----------



## Regeneration (Sep 20, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Are you insane? That'll break the clip tray



Your SD card or Sim card probably moved from its location and that's why it doesn't come off.

Just pull while shaking it from both sides and it will come out. If you have a needle use it to move whatever blocking it from coming out.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 20, 2022)

I don't think... Either one is moved bc once I put back in they are working. Just odd this happened

Regeneration thank you but both sim and card went flying lol but found them


----------

